# List ALL Your References



## LWhitson2 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just as the title says, list all the references you took with you for the exam as well as which exam you took.

Mechanical: Thermal and Fluids

1. NCEES FE Reference Manual (2014)

2. Lindeburgh ME Reference Manual (2014)

3. Moran and Shapiro Intro to Thermodynamics, Tables Supplement (6th Edition)

4. Fox and McDonald Intro to Fluids (4th Edition)


----------



## P-E (Apr 21, 2015)

I only needed two:

Also Fluids

1. Mr Bostons Bar Tending Guide 2012

2. Playboy, March 2013


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 21, 2015)

Detailed one post in and not by Mike or Matt, that's gotta be a record.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 21, 2015)

I had the quadratic equation tattooed on the back of my hand. That's it. Although I can see why Playboy March 2013 would have been helpful, but considering I took the exam in 2008 it wasn't available.


----------



## NakedOrangie (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, I wish I could say my references were that few...

For the Civil Transportation exam, I took with me:

1. Civil Engineering Reference Manual 13th edition &lt;--- Barely used for my exam

2. *EET breadth and depth binders &lt;--- Heavily used*

3. 2012 MUTCD with revisions 1 and 2

4. *AASHTO GDHS (green book) 6th edition*

5. AASHTO Roadside Design Guide 4th edition

6. AASHTO Highway Safety Manual 1st edition

7. *2010 Highway Capacity Manual*

My suitcase was so big!

EDITED to bold the references I used the most. The MUTCD was useful but not as critical as all the other references.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 21, 2015)

I brought a backpack and a plastic file box with lid. I probably brought more than most MEs and probably brought too much, but honestly I did not want to say...damn if only I brought such and such which is sitting on the kitchen table or shelf at work.

ME Thermal Fluids Depth:

I used these guys a lot and they stayed on the desk at all times:

1) MERM12

2) Spiral Bound - MERM12 Index with copies of various charts and tables that I commonly used during studying.

3) Dr. Toms exam day companion, and my own 1 page summary equation sheets

4) Keenan and Keyes Steam Tables (English)

These were helpful and I used them sparingly (maybe once or twice)

5) Machinery's Handbook

6) 2008 FE Reference Handbook

7) Binders of course notes and solved problems

I brought these but never used them (although I did use some of the charts from them which were compiled in #2)

8) ASHREA Fundamentals 2001

9) Crane TP 410 (used the charts and tables especially moody)

10) Cameron Hydraulics

11) Mark's Handbook

12) ASME data book

13)Dictionary

14) practice problem workbooks (SMS T/F and M/S, NCEES sample exam, and MERM12 practice problems)


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 21, 2015)

Mechanical: Thermal &amp; Fluids Systems


Lindeburg Mechanical Engineer Reference Manual, 13th Edition

J.P. Holman Heat Transfer, 7th Edition

Cameron Hydraulic Data


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 21, 2015)

Gotta say I'm surprised the Lindeburg conversion manual hasn't made anyone's list...


----------



## lundy (Apr 21, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Gotta say I'm surprised the Lindeburg conversion manual hasn't made anyone's list...


I used this so much. Probably 1 out of every 3 questions


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 21, 2015)

^^^ not sure I would have used it. I wrote the common ones down in my equation sheets (although honestly I pretty much have them memorized by this point)...didn't really think I would have the need to convert gpm into hogsheads per fortnight.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 22, 2015)

I was the guy with the hand truck and 4 Bankers boxes

1. EET AM/PM Binders

2. CERM 10th Edition

3. All in One

4. HCM

5. Green Book

6. RDG

7. MEPDG

8. AASHTO Ped Book

9. ADA

10. Principles of Highway Engineering and Traffic Analysis

11. NCEES Practice Exams (2011 and 2014)

12. Materials for Civil and Construction Engineers

13. Construction Means and Methods

14. Geotechnical Engineering

15. Geotechnical and Foundation Engineering

16. Stormwater Conveyance Modeling and Design

17. TR-55

18. CPESC Review Manual

19. 6MS - All of them

20. Goswami Practice Exams

21. Dictionary of Civil, Water Resources, and Environmental Engineering

22. Steel Manual

23. Structural Analysis

24. Standard Handbook for Civil Engineers

25. Highway Safety Manual

26. Lindeburg Engineering Conversion book

27. FE Reference Manual

28. Surveying


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 22, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Gotta say I'm surprised the Lindeburg conversion manual hasn't made anyone's list...


Why? All the important conversions are in the front of the CERM.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 22, 2015)

I found the Lindeburg easier to use than turning to the MERM. It was also useful in a couple questions where the standard conversions weren't sufficient.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 22, 2015)

Fukin mechanicals and your jacked up conversions.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 22, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I found the Lindeburg easier to use than turning to the MERM. It was also useful in a couple questions where the standard conversions weren't sufficient.


Most of those I use on a regular basis, i.e., gallons to cubic feet, horsepower to watts, kWh to BTU, in Hg to PSI, etc., so other than keying in a number incorrectly once, I didn't have much need to look at the conversions.


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 22, 2015)

1. Engineering for Dummies

2. Introduction to Pimpology

That's it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 22, 2015)

Just Some Guy said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > I found the Lindeburg easier to use than turning to the MERM. It was also useful in a couple questions where the standard conversions weren't sufficient.
> ...


Those are all standard conversions. Without violating the nondisclosure I can only say that I came across questions where the Lindeburg manual was very helpful.


----------



## iwire (Apr 22, 2015)

why all the Civil and Mechanical folks use their CERM or MERM but our power by the same publisher is a piece of shit?


----------



## DanHalen (Apr 22, 2015)

iwire said:


> why all the Civil and Mechanical folks use their CERM or MERM but our power by the same publisher is a piece of shit?


I felt the CERM was a POS on the exam. Had I not paid $175+ for it I would have burned it after the exam....[emoji378] [emoji50] [emoji379]


----------



## Kovz (Apr 23, 2015)

iwire said:


> why all the Civil and Mechanical folks use their CERM or MERM but our power by the same publisher is a piece of shit?




+1. Wish I didn't buy the EPRM new. I suppose I used it a couple times for the exam, but overall it's an overpriced piece of junk.


----------



## iwire (Apr 23, 2015)

Kovz said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > why all the Civil and Mechanical folks use their CERM or MERM but our power by the same publisher is a piece of shit?
> ...


ya i know right...it's a piece of shit..but luckily i bought it used here for $150 and sold it back to Amazon for $147 credit


----------



## lundy (Apr 23, 2015)

iwire said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...


I'm waiting on untabbing all my references and selling my books back until I KNOW I passed. They'll be gathering dust until then. It'll be nice to get some cash back from them. If I pass my company will reimburse me the 250$ and 90$ fee I think it was for registering for the class as well.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 23, 2015)

I burned my college economics book after I passes just for fun!


----------



## JayKrone89 (Apr 23, 2015)

For Mechanical Systems and Materials I brought:

*MERM (Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual)*

*MERM Practice Problems*

*Shigley's Machine Design*

*Lindburgh's Practice Exam*

*NCEES Practice Exam*

Mark's Handbook

Machinery Handbook

My College Thermo Textbook (because I didn't like the thermo section in the MERM)

I highlighted the books that I actually used during the test in bold. Note that I was able to use the MERM for probably 95 percent of the questions on the test. If I had to do it again, I'd bring the same books. Even though I didn't use the other three, I could see them potentially being needed if I retook the test.


----------



## iwire (Apr 23, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I burned my college economics book after I passes just for fun!


Damn you ISIS LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot bin Laden


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 23, 2015)

LWhitson2 said:


> Just as the title says, list all the references you took with you for the exam as well as which exam you took.
> 
> Mechanical: Thermal and Fluids
> 
> ...


Knowing which references people took with them to the exam isn't nearly as beneficial as knowing which references they found useful during the exam.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 23, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> LWhitson2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just as the title says, list all the references you took with you for the exam as well as which exam you took.
> ...


The three I listed were useful to me on the NCEES practice exam, but I wound up not referencing anything outside of the Lindeburg MERM on exam day.


----------



## LWhitson2 (Apr 23, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> Knowing which references people took with them to the exam isn't nearly as beneficial as knowing which references they found useful during the exam.


Primarily I used the NCEES FE Reference Manual. On a couple of very application specific problems I used the MERM due to it having specialized equations, but that was no more than 4 or 5 problems total. Moran and Shapiro was purely used for my thermo tables because I knew the book like the back of my hand. Same with Fox and McDonald.


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 23, 2015)

Chemical.

Used often:

1. Perry's 8th edition

2. Steam tables by Keenan &amp; Keyes

3. CHERM by Lindeberg

4. Lindeberg engineering conversions

Used a couple of times:

5. Review course slides

6. Oxford dictionary of chemical engineering.

Didn't use at all:

7. Heat and mass balances by Incropera

8. ASME steam tables SI units

9. FE Reference Manual

The dictionary wasn't that helpful but I did find definitions/equations needed for at least 1 or 2 questions.

As someone indicated earlier, I similarly wanted to be sure I wasn't sorry for not bringing a needed reference.


----------

